# Big Area to work with for Scrubby



## daniel101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey guys and girls , 

Pretty much decided in the next few weeks to start building an indoor enclosure for our scrub python,
The area to work with is about 2 m in length, 1.2m in width and at the highest point about 1.5m.

The plan is to turn the section into a closed of enclosure zoo style. Go all out with grout and waterfall/water basin. 

The main concern is the door, because of the shape of the area it would be difficult to make a sliding door/glass. And this is where the trouble comes along, hence why i am making this thread, If anyone has any suggestions please feel free.

Pics of area below and video of what i would like to turn the enclosure into.




Burmese Python enclosure - YouTube


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 25, 2012)

That is such a great idea Daniel!! Good luck with it all


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 25, 2012)

You could have a swinging door the length of the flat part along the top edge. But you'd have to be careful opening the door, I've heard scrubbies are pretty aggressive and territorial.


----------



## aj1992p (Dec 25, 2012)

View attachment 275212
Thats my opinion you could use the post to fix your door locks to aswell.


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 25, 2012)

make the triangular part (left side of the stairs) just glass and on the right a glass swinging door like sarahscales said goodluck


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 25, 2012)

I love how your utilising unused space!!! i think the only thing you need to consider is if your going to remove the scrubby when doing an enclosure clean or if your going to be using a shield?.... scubbies latch onto cage furnishing pretty good.


----------



## eipper (Dec 25, 2012)

Get the door made in a frame by a shower screen company but explain the purpose. Surprisingly cost effective, strong and lays well


----------

